# Apple Smoked Apple Dumplin' on the drum



## cowgirl

I smoked some apple dumplin's on my drum for dessert, using a bit of apple wood.



I peeled and cored the apple, then sliced into four pieces....
then sprinkled each layer with a cinnamon/brown sugar mixture.
I stacked the apple slices back in order on top of some pie dough...



Then topped with more cinnamon brown sugar and butter...




Wrapped the apple with the pie dough...



Gave the dumplin' a quick egg wash and sprinkled with more cinnamon/ brown sugar...



Into my drum to smoke for an hour with a bit of apple wood..






Drizzled with warm caramel sauce....



Topped with whipped cream and pecans....




The apple was nice and tender....the slight apple smoke added so much flavor. I was a happy girl. :)






Thanks for checking out my dumplin' dessert!


----------



## chefrob




----------



## cowgirl

lolol  ChefRob!  Thanks!


----------



## bmudd14474

That is just down right sinful there. Beautiful Jeanie.


----------



## beer-b-q

Damn those look good...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can I move nest door to you?


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Brian and Paul!  Paul, you can move in next door....it's about 2 miles away.


----------



## mossymo

I know you have established yourself in OK, but ND would do much better for my taste buds.....
Jeanie, I want some !!!


----------



## beer-b-q

Is it DOWNWIND from your Smoker?


----------



## cowgirl

lol Marty, Thanks! I'm pretty sure it's colder up there where you are... I'll have to wait til next spring! lol

Paul, it IS down wind from all of my smokers right now! Come on over!


----------



## the iceman

*cowgirl*, please, stop it!!!

You're driving me crazy!!!


----------



## cheapchalee

Dag Gum Jeannie, I'm gonna have to get a plastic cover for the keyboard.  I assuming that the pie crust is home made, care to share the receipe.  That is mouth watering.

Charlie


----------



## pepeskitty

Thank you for those delicious little treats. I will be sharing these with the family this weekend.


What apples did you use?  I noticed two different varieties in your pics,  did one apple do better than the others.


----------



## blue

That looks absolutely incredible!!!


----------



## shellbellc

Jeannie - apple dumplings used to be my birthday dinner, I would never think of putting them in the smoker!

They look excellent!


----------



## the dude abides




----------



## plj

Wow.  just...   wow.


----------



## jdsmith

I'm pretty new to this place, but the few of your posts I've seen thus far are truly amazing.


----------



## evo 9 guy

Oh man. I am going to the store after work to get apples and pie crust now. MMMMMMMMMM


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you so much folks!! 
Iceman... lol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Charlie, I use a pretty simple crust...
2 1/4 cups of flour
3/4 tsp of salt
Mix those well then blend in
2/3 cup of shortening. I blend it with a fork or pastry knife.
Then add 8 to 10 TBs of cold water.
This is enough dough to make two pie crusts or about 5 to 6 apples.
(depending on the size of the apples)
Hope that helps Charlie! Thanks!

Pepeskitty, thank you! I used a fuji and a golden delicious apple. That's all I had on hand. :)


Thank you Blue! :)
Shelly, they are pretty tasty with a touch of smoke. I hope you give them a try sometime!
Jay and plj.... thanks!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





jdsmith, that is so kind of you to say.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 thank you!

Good luck with them evo 9 guy... hope they turn out well for ya!


----------



## pepeskitty

I just made these the other day.  Just as tasty as they look.  Thanks Cowgirl.  They were a big hit for ol' dad.


----------



## fire it up

Oh wow!










Great job!  Glad I have something new to add to the to-do list.  
Now I just have to get a hold of some more apple wood, some guy from Texas (for all I know it could be someone from this site) went to the orchard I go to and bought up all the apple they had, and they had a LOT!


----------



## DanMcG

great looking Q-view Jeanie thanks for sharing.


----------



## 66galaxie

Wow!
I'm not a real big sweet eater, but those look awesome! Makes me want to learn how to bake. ( or put stuff in the smoker that you normally bake :) )


----------



## sumosmoke

There is something terribly wrong when the quality of your q makes me want to place an order for some to be shipped to me. These top the list!!!


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks for the nice comments folks!
Pepeskitty, I'm glad to hear they turned out well for you! 

I made more this weekend too and topped them with icecream. It was soooo goood. lol


----------



## raceyb

I ran across these when I was browsing blogs. Cowgirl is a member of the Outdoor Cooking Guild and their monthly challenge was apples. In my mind, Cowgirl won.

Her dumplings were downright gorgeous and VERY photogenic. I only wish i was there to smell and enjoy.

A high five to Cowgirl for a very professional looking grilled desert.


----------



## gruelurks

I tried this tonight and mostly got it right. My pic does no justice to the Cowgirl's version though. I used Honey Crisp apples in mine and forgot to add butter in the apple core before wrapping in the dough. They were smoked at 225 in my MES for 1.5 hours before I pulled them. The apples were still a bit tough, not soft and tender, so next time I might bake them (just the apples) in the oven for a bit before moving them to the smoker for the final prep. My wife loved it though, it made for a nice end of the day to our 11th anniversary today. :-)


----------



## miamirick

cowgirl, i swear on the bible that i started reading this post without paying attention to who posted it, i said to myself this has to be cowgirl with another of her incredible looking items, i then scrolled up to see who started it and sure enough it was yours,  you need to be on cooking channel or that new comp bbq show to show all those guys how to cook. the neelys got nothing compared to you and Bobby Flay throwdown would just fall to his knees and forfeit before it got started 
please keep the threads going as they are my favorite read and view


----------



## beerbelly

All I can say girl, you are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





:PD  T_Armataz_01_37:


----------



## pepeskitty

Cowgirl,  this would be a great addition to Jeff's book.  I think you should send this to him.  

When I made this my son's girlfriend was over.  When I served it she asked me if I was some kind of chef or something.  So thanks to Cowgirl for getting me some praise.


----------



## gnubee

Dagnabit all. ( insert image of Walter Brennen packing that beat up old cut off shotgun from the movie rio bravo.) 

Jeanie You're killing what is so little left of me its really not fair. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I had some apples the other day and all I could think of to do with them was eat em. 

You take the same thing and make some fancy pants $25.00 a pop, Hoity toity big named restaurant dessert out of them. You're Killin me gal, just killin me. Then you add a big ole scoop of ice cream.....aaaggghhhhhh <------Death rattle......GnuBee expires......poof.


----------



## meateater

If I ate sweets that would be devowered!


----------



## silverwolf636

Wow! That looks great!  I've been lookin for deserts to smoke and here's one here.  Crap! There just went another keyboard shorting out.  Great Job!
--ray--


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Racey! 
Grue, your dessert looks amazing!! I'm glad to hear you gave it a try. 
Rick, that's funny! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks for the kind comment too. :)
Beerbelly, you are too sweet.. Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Pepeskitty, I'm glad it turned out well for you!! 
Gnu... lol  thanks for that! lol  
Thank you meateater. I'm not much of a sweet eater either. The one apple was more than I could eat. I saved half for later. lol
Ray....thank you!!


----------



## Dutch

Well if they claim that Lee Ann Whippen is the queen of the BBQ Comp circuit, then I say that Jeanie is the queen of SMF (and a lot of our hearts too)- no disrespect intended towards Tulsa Jeff's wife Abigail.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jeanie gal, you done hit another one right out of the park with that apple dumpling recipe!!

And if I may be so bold, can I be the first to sign-up for cowgirl's "Apple Dumplin' Gang"? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(hugs)


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Earl! You've made my day.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (((HUGS))) back at you.


----------



## the iceman

Lee Ann may be queen of the BBQ circuit but Jeanie is without a doubt the Empress of BBQ & Grilling cuisine. Jeanie would plant Lee Ann's butt in the dirt with creativity as the menu. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Besides, I'd wager that Jeanie has received more proposals of marriage in the last year because of her cooking than Lee Ann.


----------



## mossymo

Lee Ann didn't think of, manufacture and then make her own fatty stuffer; enough said.

Because we all know we could go on for ever what Jeanie has over Lee Ann, it is endless. If we were to list everything, LeeAnn would have a problem getting hired as a cook at McDonalds. Jeanie is our cowgirl !!!


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Iceman and Marty.... (((HUGS))) for being so sweet!


----------



## smokingscott

I was looking for something alittle differant to bring to a party tonight and BANG smoked apple dumplings O.M.G.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cowgirl those look and sound AWESOME  thanks for sharing!


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks Scott! Hope they turn out well for you!


----------



## blackpacker

Wife's running to the store now for ingredients, think I have just enough time to work these out with tonight's pork. Yum!


----------



## harley

OMG!!  Now that's a money shot!!!!  Can't wait to try these, thanks!


----------



## shamong9

I just want to thank you for solving my dessert problem for next week end. I will try it some time this week so that it will turn out almost as good as yours next Saturday.


----------



## northern greenhorn

I'm glad someone looked these up, and bumped the post back up, i had to wipe my mouth, thanks Cowgirl, I was wondering, at what temp did you smoke these at ?

If you ever want to venture up to Northern IL, and give us some hands on BBQ lessons, I'd be all for it, until then please put a fan out by your smoker and face it my way, I'm about 45 miles northwest of Chicago.


----------



## blackpacker

Wife got back from the store with ingredients and I just tossed them in the smoke, have about 30 minutes left before I pull my pork to rest, corn should finish up about 10 minutes later, and hopefully the dumplings will be done just as we wipe our faces. Once I got to coating and stacking through, I went with half an apple per dumpling, they were getting big! 

Gettin hungry!


----------



## blackpacker

OMG! WTF? BBQ!

Wow, BBQ pie. Amazing, easy and possibly the best thing off my grill this evening. Thanks, Cowgirl! Sending you a PM, I'd love to publish this recipe in our newsletter at work. (tasted awesome on our mesquite and apple chips) Hooorrrrayyy food coma!


----------



## cowgirl

Harley said:


> OMG!!  Now that's a money shot!!!!  Can't wait to try these, thanks!


Harley, thank you! :)


 


shamong9 said:


> I just want to thank you for solving my dessert problem for next week end. I will try it some time this week so that it will turn out almost as good as yours next Saturday.


shamong, I hope they turn out well for you. Thanks!
 


northern greenhorn said:


> I'm glad someone looked these up, and bumped the post back up, i had to wipe my mouth, thanks Cowgirl, I was wondering, at what temp did you smoke these at ?
> 
> If you ever want to venture up to Northern IL, and give us some hands on BBQ lessons, I'd be all for it, until then please put a fan out by your smoker and face it my way, I'm about 45 miles northwest of Chicago.


Northern Greenhorn, I'll be right up. lol

 I smoke them at different temperatures. Usually put them in the smoker with what ever meat I'm smoking. I check them after an hour by running a knife down the hole in the top... poke the apples to see if they are getting tender. I don't like them to be mushy..they are still a bit firm. like in an apple pie.   If you are smoking them alone.. I'd use 325F.

Hope this helps! Thank you... :)

 


BlackPacker said:


> OMG! WTF? BBQ!
> 
> Wow, BBQ pie. Amazing, easy and possibly the best thing off my grill this evening. Thanks, Cowgirl! Sending you a PM, I'd love to publish this recipe in our newsletter at work. (tasted awesome on our mesquite and apple chips) Hooorrrrayyy food coma!


lol I'm glad to hear that you liked them!! Thank you so much.


----------



## erain

Baby!!!   Darling... light of my life!!!!  you kill me hon.  those look so awesome and i am going to so steal this if you dont mind... thks for sharing Jeanie


----------



## cowgirl

erain said:


> Baby!!!   Darling... light of my life!!!!  you kill me hon.  those look so awesome and i am going to so steal this if you dont mind... thks for sharing Jeanie


lol E!  Hope they turn out well for you...


----------



## smoke_chef

Jeanie... seriously... have you ever had one of those IQ tests?? Because in my book you are a freaking genius!!  Not just these apple dumplings... it post after post after post of shear genius. There isn't a single adjective to describe it. Awesome.. Outstanding.. Incredible... none of these by themselves get it done. Maybe all of them together.


----------



## cowgirl

Smoke_Chef said:


> Jeanie... seriously... have you ever had one of those IQ tests?? Because in my book you are a freaking genius!!  Not just these apple dumplings... it post after post after post of shear genius. There isn't a single adjective to describe it. Awesome.. Outstanding.. Incredible... none of these by themselves get it done. Maybe all of them together.


lol Smoke Chef.... you are too sweet!! Thanks for that... (((HUG))). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm just a simple country cook.. who loves smoke. lol


----------



## dtcunni

Ohhhh MY!!!! That looks swwwweeeeetttt!!!


----------



## tbakko

That looks fantastic and I'll bet not one calorie in the whole thing. That is truly creative, great job


----------



## jdboes

I want to try this and am wondering what temp you smoked them at cowgirl?  My neighbor has been loading me up with apples from his apple tree that went nuts this year!


----------



## pgsmoker64

Jeanie,

I might be a few years late on this one, but I've said it before and I'll say it again....I'm in love!!!!!!

Your Q-view is THE best everrrrr.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I was looking for a desert for thanksgiving, I think these will fit the bill quite nicely! Thank you for the recipe!


----------



## toby bryant

Cowgirl, WOW!  I am fairly new around here and every post I see of yours looks AMAZING!

My niece and nephew are staying with us Saturday and I am making a couple of pizzas on the kamado. I was going to make peach cobbler/dump cake on the kamado for dessert, but I think your dumplings are now on the dessert menu.

Keep the great ideas coming!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woodcutter

I'm thinking maybe some of these for Thanksgiving.


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks everybody! The dumplins are good with ice cream or whipped cream....... or both.


----------



## cdn offroader

Old thread revival, stumbled across these a while back, tried them and they were awesome...... did a light smoke with apple/maple wood...and some vanilla ice cream


----------



## jenb

What temp did you smoke at?


----------



## daveomak

edit


----------



## daveomak

CDN offroader said:


> Old thread revival, stumbled across these a while back, tried them and they were awesome...... did a light smoke with apple/maple wood...and some vanilla ice cream




:worthless


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Oh these are so good! We've made them for thanksgiving desert the last couple years. For an adult version add a bit of bourbon in the cored out apple, or sauté the apple slices in some bourbon prior to stacking.


----------



## cdn offroader

Not exactly pretty, but still delicious....













IMG_2092.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Oct 4, 2014


















IMG_2093.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Oct 4, 2014


----------



## cowgirl

CDN offroader said:


> Old thread revival, stumbled across these a while back, tried them and they were awesome...... did a light smoke with apple/maple wood...and some vanilla ice cream


 Glad to hear they turned out well for you! :)


jenb said:


> What temp did you smoke at?


I usually smoke them at 300F or higher. They don't benefit from low and slow so the higher the heat the better if doing them alone.. I've smoked them along side other meats at a lower temp.... works ok too.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Oh these are so good! We've made them for thanksgiving desert the last couple years. For an adult version add a bit of bourbon in the cored out apple, or sauté the apple slices in some bourbon prior to stacking.


Glad to hear they turned out well for you too!


CDN offroader said:


> Not exactly pretty, but still delicious....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2092.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ cdn offroader
> __ Oct 4, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2093.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ cdn offroader
> __ Oct 4, 2014


Those look danged tasty! Nice job!


----------



## unbridledv

Can you tell me how long you smoked these? LOL... I was thinking these would be good with bacon wrapped around the apples, too! Mmmmmmmmmmm......  Thanks!


----------



## cdn offroader

I smoked them for about an hour,  I think thats what the OP did as well.


----------



## zach5483

That sounds amazing.  The pics are coming through on my end....


----------

